# 9N 12V key ignition wiring help needed



## sandbag3

Just got my 9N back from being overhauled and the mechanic had it almost a year outside his shop and all the ignition wiring to the 12 V key switch is rusted out. The engine was running while I was bushhogging when it just stopped. I moved the battery terminals and it started again. After replacing the battery wires, a wire from the solenoid side where the battery is hooked up came off and I think it was attached to the key switch. All the terminals on the key switch are coroded and I will have to replace it and them. Anyway the tractor won't start but there is power going to solenoid but nothing to the switch. 

Is there a diagram that demonstrates where the wires go on the switch? I guess I can get a standard key switch from Auto Zone that has an ACC on it.

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## sandbag3

Essentially all I really need is to know where the other end of that wire that was attached to the left side of solenoid (the same post with the wire to the battery) goes? I have power to the solenoid but no power to the switch and nothing happens when I try to crank.


----------



## stephenscity

Here is a diagram hope it helps but if you have changed the coil to 12 you won't have the resistor' Hope this helps.


----------



## sandbag3

stephenscity said:


> Here is a diagram hope it helps but if you have changed the coil to 12 you won't have the resistor' Hope this helps.


I do have the 12 V and a resistor. I just attached the wire from the solenoid to the acc side of the switch and now the engine turns over but there is no fire as the engine doesn't start up. There is plenty of gas. Must have screwed something up. I am replacing the switch with all new wires to see if that is the problem...:dazed:


----------



## st3gamefarm

One wire from the "B+" terminal on the solonoid to the "B+" teminal on the switch.
One wire from the "IGN" or "I" terminal to the coil, (through resistor) 
If you are using a "key start" rather than the origional starter button, then you'll need to run another wire from the "S" terminal on the switch to the "S" terminal on the starter. 
The "ACC" terminal on the switch is a "V-out" to power accessories, when the switch is either "On" or in the "Acc" position.


----------

